# Ernie - Another Senior Who Needs a Home



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is Ernie, another senior who needs help. Please share with your friends or anyone who might be able to help this little guy. Thanks!

http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=LACT.A1304930


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The info isn't coming up. A page without any dog on it.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I fixed it. He's so cute. I'm seriously getting depressed and need to win the lottery or something to help all these little guys and girls.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The best way to help is to educate young people about the pet overpopulation crisis and enforce spay/neuter laws.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Great post Elizabeth!! Education is definitely the best way to get people to make changes!!

I believe the AMAR is aware of Ernie. I saw some posts on this poor old fella. The main issue is there aren't enough foster homes for rescues. I hope someone can get him so he can live out what he has left of his life. It is such a shame that seniors are being dumped by people. How can people be so horrible?! And it still surprises me how big the problem seems to in California.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't believe people dump their seniors when so many of us are fighting to keep ours with us... I can't imagine getting rid one we've had for so long....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Rescuers rock! The same lady who has Bronte, the 15 year old girl from Pasadena now also has Ernie!!! But keep him in your prayers. Thanks!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bless that woman's heart!! YAY for Ernie! I will keep this fella in my prayers. Thank you for updating us.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I never could view the post, buy "yay" if he was rescued!!!


----------

